# Pictures in Signatures?



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 19, 2003)

Could it be possible to put images in our signatures? I know if you turn on the


----------



## Khamul (Jan 19, 2003)

Takes up too much bandwidth I would assume, and I consider it highly annoying when everyone has sig banners, half the time I turn sigs off completely.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 19, 2003)

*sigh* i suppose so...


----------



## faila (Jan 24, 2003)

sig pciture wouldtn cause any bandwith problems, any site ive evr seen that hasthem, they must be linked from a thirdparty site, that way it takes no bandwith from the mb, just from whereever you got the picture.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 24, 2003)

But they still would make the board slow to load, especially for dialup users, because it has to find and generate all the images.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 25, 2003)

I would be against it, because, frankly, it would be annoying. You see a one sentence post, and then a sig which is 5 times as long. That's just pointless. And it slows download time for those of us with Dial-ups.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree with Craig...

Other forums with sig-pix are REALLY annoying.


----------

